# Summer Bank Holiday Discount Code



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

This Bank Holiday weekend use the Discount Code *Summer2014 *for 10% off at checkout; code expires on 25/08/2014.

Have a great bank holiday whatever you're up too; lets hope the weather holds up!

http://www.detailedclean.co.uk/


----------

